# costal fishing in january



## Eroc33 (Dec 13, 2007)

what is the costal georgia fishing like in january.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

Man I can't wait for the water to get a bit colder!!! The winter sheephead bite will be turning on and it will be time to start having big ol' sheephead fish frys!! It don't get no better!!!!!

















Run out deeper and the seabass bite will be awesome as well as bottom bumping in general.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 14, 2007)

mmmm, sheepies. Great to eat, but I think I spend more time sharpening the knife than filleting them.


----------



## gonefishing45 (Dec 14, 2007)

The pictures above , where is this boat dock located.????????


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

urbaneruralite said:


> mmmm, sheepies. Great to eat, but I think I spend more time sharpening the knife than filleting them.




Idon't sharpen any knife for sheepies. I have cleaned many more then I care to remember.. I got smart I use an electric knife. I  can filet them  as fast as any other fish.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

gonefishing45 said:


> The pictures above , where is this boat dock located.????????



Yellow Bluff


----------



## gonefishing45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Capt where may yellow bluff be located..??


----------



## capt stan (Dec 14, 2007)

Liberty county. exit 76 off of I95 keep going east about 10 miles  your there. Don't make any turns untill you see the signs for YB.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sure hope we can get together for the convicts this year.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 15, 2007)

Robert...It's a done deal bud. We just need the water to cool off a bit more

They might be running a bit late this year to to the unseasonable warm water temps.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 15, 2007)

All right Capt. Stan!

Spill!

Write us a "How to"!

I'll send you $5!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 15, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> All right Capt. Stan!
> 
> Spill!
> 
> ...



The Capt is a pro at the sheepies.  He is a great teacher on the water as well.  I've fished the coastal Georgia salt all my life and he has taught me a ton over the past couple years.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 15, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> All right Capt. Stan!
> 
> Spill!
> 
> ...




You should have attented one of the seminars I gave over the last several years.

You wanna learn????? Come fishing I ain't got no secrets Always looking for folks to fish with. I got 2 rules on my boat

#1 have fun catch fish

#2 no drinking untill we are back at the dock


Too easy hu


----------



## RGibbs (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Capt, how much longer we got til its right? What temp are we looking for?


----------



## captbrian (Dec 22, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> All right Capt. Stan!
> 
> Spill!
> 
> ...



jeff, if you get down my way in march/april, i'll show you 'how to' at no charge, but i ain't cleaning 'em!


----------



## capt stan (Dec 23, 2007)

RGibbs said:


> Hey Capt, how much longer we got til its right? What temp are we looking for?





During a "normall" year I will start targeting them Jan 1st.  They are transitioning from the creeks to the ocean to spawn now.You'll have to fight off the sea bass but you can get some good days in. Feb, March are the best months for #'s of fish and some HOGS will be caught as well.

All thru April the #'s will decline some as the water warms BUT normally you will catch more fish of trophy size...just fewer fish then feb/ March.

The colder the water temps the better! I like it down into the 50's. Right now the water is about 8 to 10 deg hightr then Normall for this time of the year.

I'm sure they are starting to show right now,,,But the seabass will be REAL bad!!!  I'm talking small Seabass under the slot. You won't be able to keep a bait in the water.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2007)

capt stan said:


> #2 no drinking untill we are back at the dock
> 
> 
> Too easy hu



That one leaves me and Jeff out.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 23, 2007)

capt stan said:


> You should have attented one of the seminars I gave over the last several years.
> 
> You wanna learn????? Come fishing I ain't got no secrets Always looking for folks to fish with. I got 2 rules on my boat
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 24, 2007)

captbrian said:


> jeff, if you get down my way in march/april, i'll show you 'how to' at no charge, but i ain't cleaning 'em!



Capt, the problem is that time of year I can't get the crew to pull off of looking for the brown bomber!

We miss out on a awful lot of great fishing due to a one track mind!

I'm going to try to head to the Georgia coast next weekend. Maybe I can stumble my way through!


----------



## captbrian (Dec 24, 2007)

i'm ready for those brown bombers again.  last year was the best ever for them.  it won't be long now!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 25, 2007)

captbrian said:


> i'm ready for those brown bombers again.  last year was the best ever for them.  it won't be long now!



We did fair with the cobes last year!

Having a bay boat of my own this year I plan on getting after the sheepshead, pompano, Spanish etc. a bit before the cobia show up.

Back to the topic of the thread, I ran across an interesting "management plan" for sheepshead put toogether by WRD. Good info on movements, biology etc.:

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/SheepsheadFMP04.pdf


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> I'm going to try to head to the Georgia coast next weekend. Maybe I can stumble my way through!



Change of direction!

I'm heading to PC this weekend. 

The weather doesn't look to good but maybe I can get out for a few hours.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> Change of direction!
> 
> I'm heading to PC this weekend.
> 
> The weather doesn't look to good but maybe I can get out for a few hours.



how far you planning on making it, and what you looking to capture?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm just using the bay boat so I'll be staying in the bay (unless it is just glass outside the pass, which it doesn't appear is going to happen).

I'll try to capture whatever you tell me I should go after!



Reds? flounder? trout? sheepies?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's hear some terminal tackle/bait secrets.  Inshore piling fishing is best with mussels for bait!  Average fish will be 4-5 pounds with mussels.  Use the ones right off the pilings.  About 1.5 inches long.  I use an Octopus hook that I work completely inside the shell.  That's right folks!  Shell and all.  Let them work it a few seconds before setting the hook.  Best secret for monster inshore Sheepshead.  Let's hear some offshore tricks.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> I'm just using the bay boat so I'll be staying in the bay (unless it is just glass outside the pass, which it doesn't appear is going to happen).
> 
> I'll try to capture whatever you tell me I should go after!
> 
> ...



you know i don't fish inshore very much.  i don't know what to suggest, i tried to call my brother, but he left again last night to go offshore.  maybe he'll return my email i sent to him on the boat in time.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 27, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> Let's hear some terminal tackle/bait secrets.  Inshore piling fishing is best with mussels for bait!  Average fish will be 4-5 pounds with mussels.  Use the ones right off the pilings.  About 1.5 inches long.  I use an Octopus hook that I work completely inside the shell.  That's right folks!  Shell and all.  Let them work it a few seconds before setting the hook.  Best secret for monster inshore Sheepshead.  Let's hear some offshore tricks.




 the best "offshore" trick I got is this....DON'T EVER SET THE HOOK! You'll catch 2 times as many sheepies

The mussles work good off shore as well


----------

